# The Other guys



## Jason Bourne (31 Aug 2005)

I was just flipping through some other country's military pages (the Brits, States, Aussie's to name a few) and I was looking through their version of Signal Operators and found that they had a few different things ie. a technical side of the communciation being one trade (but still a SigOp) and a operational side of the trade. I was just wondering if anyone has talked, ran into, discussed etc etc, the SigOp trade with another "SigOp" of another country and how they all compare. I'd be really curious as to their training, etc etc. Thanks

J


----------



## Radop (13 Sep 2005)

You would be suprised at how specialized most other armies are when it comes to signals branch.  Most have a very limited scope of practice.  For instance, the Brits would not have an operator who could do both satcom and tac rad and the americans are even worse yet.  New Zealand and Australia are about as close as it comes to us when you talk org of the sigs branch but they are a lot larger in comparison to us in % of service.

I have worked with about 20 dif nationalities (mostly european) and haven't seen to much diversity in their ability to utilize all the comms assets we have.  The quality that they put out for their special area is good for the most part while we are good in a bunch of fields and ussually master of none.  Their are people who do specialize but they are far and few between in our force.  We just cannot afford to do this.

 :But I am biased. lol


----------

